# Moving from US to The Hague



## Sdma (Dec 3, 2012)

Good afternoon! I just found out the great news that my husband will be working in The Hague. I have all of the usual questions associated with the move so I guess I should get started. If there is a current blog/website that can give me some of those answers I would be grateful for any tips or hints. 

First a bit about me and my situation. I am a mother of 2 boys (age 5 and 11). We are working towards my boys going to the ISH International School of the Hague. I'm married to a Dane and have lived in various places including England, Denmark, Panama, Brazil and the US. We at planning to remain in the Hague as a permanent move rather than a contract position. I speak fluent Danish and of course English. I'm looking for social groups for myself ( for now I am a stay at home mom ), play groups /clubs for my kids and social groups for my husband and I .

Now onto my questions:
- areas near ISH to rent or located near other expat communities 
- rental companies? I'm reading that these companies have disappointed clients.
- as mentioned above social groups for me and my family
- realistic rent ranges for a 3 bedroom apartment/house
- electricians that can convert washer/dryer and other items from 110 to 220 - an odd request but we didn't know about the move until after our items have been packed and ready to ship, no real way to get rid of my American appliances
- general idea cost of living
- any other tips that I haven't addressed.

I should mention that because this is a local position, we will be paying for everything out of the salary so we are cost conscious but understand that things can be expensive as we experienced in Denmark and Brazil. 

Thank you, thank you! for any help or comments you can give.

Best regards, 
Sabrina


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to look into the American Women's Club of The Hague. The American Women's Club of The Hague<br> It's a FAWCO group (FAWCO = Federation of American Women's Clubs Overseas)

Among other things, they publish a book on living in the Netherlands that might come in handy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

